# Canadian Military topics - reference



## kratz

A quick reference for common Canadian Military topics:

Canadian Military/Defence procurement process (Mega Thread),

Cutting the CF/DND HQ bloat - Excess CF Sr Leadership, Public Servants and Contractors,

The Defence Budget [superthread],	

Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread,	

The Laws of War,

Remembrance Day,	

Soldier On Sports Recovery/Rehabilitation Fund


----------

